# [H] Tears of Prophecy sucht (7/7 HC 3/3 NHC)



## kahmui (3. Januar 2017)

_*Guten Tag liebe WoW-Gemeinde*_

*Wer sind wir und was bieten wir?*

Unsere Gilde ist ein offener und hilfsbereiter Haufen der abseits von Instanzen, &#8222;Levelei&#8220; und Mythisch+ auch gerne mal den ein oder anderen Raid besucht. Daher erhoffen wir uns in naher Zukunft mehr Zuwachs in den eigenen Reihen.

Wir gehen Mittwochs 20.30-23 Uhr und Sonntags von 19.50-23 Uhr in einen uns entsprechenden Raid um stets am Ball zu bleiben.

*Unser aktueller Stand im Bereich der Raids:
-    Emerald Nightmare NHC und HC 7/7
-    Trial of Valor NHC 3/3*

Uns ist es wichtig, dass sich jedes Mitglied möglichst aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligt, einbringt und auch mal im TS `ne Runde schnacken kommt.

Jeder Spieler und jede Klasse ist herzlich willkommen sich unserer Gilde anzuschließen

*Was solltet ihr im Allgemeinen mitbringen?*
-    Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein und eine gewisse &#8222;geistige&#8220; Reife besitzen
-    Interesse am Zusammenspiel und am Gildenleben besitzen
-    Ihr seid freundlich, kommunikativ und hilfsbereit
-    Teamspeak, Mikro und eine stabile Internetverbindung

----   Also einmal zusammengefasst: Ratio, Softskills und Teamfähigkeit!   ----

*Bei Interesse im Bereich des Stammraids bringt ihr bitte folgendes mit:*
-    Zuverlässigkeit bei den Anmeldungen
-    Klassenverständnis
-    Fähigkeit zur Kritik und Selbstkritik
-    Vielfältigkeit in eurer Klasse
-    Ausdauer im Bereich vom Progress (Wipen gehört dazu!)
-       die Bereitschaft, sich selbstsändig auf den Raid vorzubereiten (Flask etc.) und auch vorab schonmal einen Blick in Guides der jeweiligen Bosse zu werfen

*Wen suchen wir für unseren Stammraid?*
Generell suchen wir momentan alle Klassen und Spezialisierungen um unseren Raid zu vergrößern, um auch bei Ausfällen stets ein möglichst große Raidgruppe auf die Beine stellen zu können. Primär brauchen wir noch einen Tank sowie Heiler mit DD-Spec. Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn ihr einen Zweitspec mitbringen würdet um gegebenenfalls bei Spielermangel in eine andere Rolle schlüpfen zu können.

Das sollte es auch erstmal von unsere Seite aus sein.
Bei Interesse könnten wir uns gerne im TS unterhalten, ihr schreibt in unser Forum oder ihr schreibt uns einfach direkt an =)

*Viele liebe Grüße,
Kahdrui =)*

Ingame: Kahdrui (Kahmui#2997), Lexsy, Coiasira

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/nethersturm/Tears+of+Prophecy / 
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/Nethersturm/Tears_of_Prophecy/


----------

